# Gifting Birds in Canada



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Shooteminthelips's "Canada 2010" topic brings up a good discussion item. I felt like his post has been railroaded enough so I'd start a new one.

What exactly is the law on gifting birds in Canada? We always have landowners wanting a bunch of breasts, but we aren't sure what the correct steps are to take. I haven't been able to find anything in the Hunter's and Trapper's Guide (SK) either. A couple questions I have:

1. What do I need to provide the recipient of the birds? (permit number, contact info, etc....)
2. Once the birds are transfered to the recipieant, are they no longer a part of my possession limit?

Anything else I should be aware of? Can anyone point me in the right direction of where the law is actually printed. I've read a lot of hear-say on the web, but I've never been able to find the actual regulation print.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

Each bird has to have a wing attached and in its own bag. Each bag has to have a tag on it that has the hunters name, migratory stamp number, address, kill date and signature. The gray area is that you are only allowed to kill you possession limit during the season, but it has to be proved to killed more. This was explained to me by the Federal Warden for our area. That is the big reason that they are looking at a couple was to stop it, the top one rumored to be individual tags like the upland bird tags currently used.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

> Federal Warden for our area.


We don't have Federal Wardens in Saskatchewan, where are you?


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

i also like the idea of tags for geese and ducks and would not tag snowgeese as it would take too many tags.
Another idea would be to have a specified list of persons who are eligible to gift to ie foodbanks in prepped condition.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER said:


> > Federal Warden for our area.
> 
> 
> We don't have Federal Wardens in Saskatchewan, where are you?


There are at least two in Saskatoon. Can give you their numbers if you wanna check their credentials. Pretty sure every province has federal. Manitoba, Saskatchewan and Alberta have them for sure.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

mach said:


> i also like the idea of tags for geese and ducks and would not tag snowgeese as it would take too many tags.
> Another idea would be to have a specified list of persons who are eligible to gift to ie foodbanks in prepped condition.


From what I was told the proposed law would only be affective for out of province hunters, just like it is for sharptail and hungarian partridge right now. Will believe it when I see.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

Snowgooser said:


> SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER said:
> 
> 
> > > Federal Warden for our area.
> ...


Sure give me the info, I'd like to learn more. In 38 years of waterfowl hunting around Saskatoon I've never run into a "federal warden", they must keep a really low profile.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I was checked by a warden a few years back who said he was with the Canadian Wildlife Service, and not Sask Environment. I'm assuming this is what is ment by federal.

Is there a law proposed that would require leg tags for birds? I have always heard this come up in conversation, but I didn't know how serious it was. Do any of the Sask locals know the law on the first question raised? Are gifted birds still considered your possession?

I get the licensing of hunters to donate to food banks, but what about when the landowner askes if he can have a bird or two that was shot on his land? Are you just supposed to tell him no? I know a lot of people are going to call BS on this, but in our area landowners are always asking for birds, and not just one or two. Apparently word got out in the area I hunt that these birds make great jerky from what we've been told.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER said:


> Sure give me the info, I'd like to learn more. In 38 years of waterfowl hunting around Saskatoon I've never run into a "federal warden", they must keep a really low profile.


Isn't his name Randy Forsyth? (sp.?)

I've run into him many times in Sask.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

> ..........I'd like to learn more. In 38 years of waterfowl hunting around Saskatoon I've never run into a "federal warden", they must keep a really low profile.


I called my brother, he used to work for CWS and asked him about the "Federal Wardens". This is what he said.....minus a few edits.



> Yes, there are a bunch of those guys over at ******** office. Those are the
> guys that arrested ********* ( a local outfitter who was breaking a lot of laws) 20 years ago. I don't think they do patrols
> like provincial CO's, but do undercover stuff, and also deal a lot with
> regulatory issues - ensuring compliance for permits that are issued (for
> ...


So yes, they do exist but I guess they do keep a low profile. Sorry to doubt you Snowgooser but like I said, I've never crossed paths with one in 38 years of waterfowl hunting.


----------

